# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  [SG] Trao đổi máy hiện sóng analog lấy cái gì đó...

## huanpt

Máy hiện sóng CTR hiệu Hitachi model V-222
Tình hình xài OK, 1 que đo theo máy.

Cần đổi  lấy 1 trong những thứ sau đây:
- Tiền
- Laptop cũ hoặc nát, cỡ core 2 duo
- Hoặc cái gì đó bên đối tác đề nghị, khớp lệnh là chơi.
Máy này trị giá 1.4 triệu, cũng là hàng trao đổi của anh em trên đây thôi, từ lúc tha về mình chưa dùng tí nào cả trừ khi test.





Liên hệ 
Huân
0903922701
Cảm ơn các bác đã xem tin.

----------


## CKD

Keke!
Thấy hơi chìm nhể...
Digital là bức lốc chạy theo roài  :Wink: 

Có cần làm review Hitachi V222 OSC teardown thì hú em nhá, rất sẵn lòng  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

huanpt

----------


## huanpt

Mục 2:
IMT NON-BACKLASH tỷ lệ 1/10

Tương tự như trên, cần đổi lấy 1 trong những thứ sau đây:
- Tiền
- Laptop cũ hoặc nát, cỡ core 2 duo
- Hoặc cái gì đó bên đối tác đề nghị, khớp lệnh là chơi.
Giá trị trao đổi 500k


Liên hệ 
Huân
0903922701
Cảm ơn các bác đã xem tin.

----------

